# Google- What not to eat if you suffer irritable bowel syndrome - Food Consumer



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*What not to eat if you suffer irritable bowel syndrome*
*Food Consumer*
Symptoms of *irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS) have something to do with patients' diet. According to a review, foods with fermentable oligosaccharides, disaccharides, monosaccharides and polyols can reduce IBS symptoms. Soluble fiber like pectin improves ...

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

